# Now it's Paul Daley vs Tyron Woodley



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Taking it up a notch at the Fedor vs Hendo show!












> Another big addition has been made to next month's "Strikeforce: Fedor vs. Henderson" event.
> 
> Sources close to the show today told MMAjunkie.com that a welterweight bout between Tyron Woodley (8-0 MMA, 6-0 SF) and Paul Daley (27-10-2 MMA, 2-1 SF) is in the process of being finalized for the card.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24152/pau...rgeted-for-strikeforce-fedor-vs-henderson.mma


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Daley's doomed against Tyron Woodley. Taylor made.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Daley's nightmare matchup. Someone who has grappling skills.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Daley's nightmare matchup. Someone who has grappling skills.


Violent grappling skills..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Daley is gonna get one hell of a beat down.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like I get my wish after all.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

THIS is what Woodley needs. A one dimensional, highly overrated borderline top 10 guy to break through on a major card.



Woodley is going to make an example out of Daley.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man I am DEFINITELY taking Woodley here. This is good. I remember seeing videos of his first fight in SF and I was impressed. Glad to see that he is getting a huge shot like this.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Why is Daley accepting this fight? It makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

vilify said:


> Why is Daley accepting this fight? It makes no sense whatsoever.


If he wins he beat the one guy who's closest to the title.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

The SF WW division is worse than the UFC HW division from 2 years ago. There is literally no-one there anymore. That said i'd have thought this would be for the vacant title, as there is almost no-one else near the picture. 

I'd like to think Daley can pull it off, but thats a very distant hope >.>


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Great stylistic matchup for T-Wood. Study the Kos fight buddy - perfect route for ya.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Koscheck vs Daley all over again.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

This makes me so happy  daley finally getting some karma.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Woodley is completely untested. To assume he can Koscheck Daley is being naive. Woodley is not Koscheck. If he was, he would be in the UFC.

Either way... I dont fancy Daleys chances against a strong wrestler. I'm just not convinced Woodley is that strong.

We shall see.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

^^ ?

2 time D1 all american. 8-0 with 5 subs and a huge right hand. He looks like a better version of Kos to me.

Better hair too.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> ^^ ?
> 
> 2 time D1 all american. 8-0 with 5 subs and a huge right hand. He looks like a better version of Kos to me.
> 
> Better hair too.


And he very well turn out to be better. But I want to see it.

Like you say... he *looks* very impressive so far. Cant ask more of him. But I wont assume he'll beat Daley.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Daley ain't taking this one.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Daley why would you do that? Cyborg made sense, Woodely is going to run amok on his ass.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Hawndo said:


> Daley why would you do that? Cyborg made sense, Woodely is going to run amok on his ass.


Because fighters don't think like fans. If he didn't believe that he was going to KTFO of the next wrestler who dared to shoot on him then he should quit.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Daley better control himself after the final bell rings, cause he's going to get completely outwrestled/outgrappled again to a decisive UD loss.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man i have been on the tyron woodley bandwagon before anybody here. I got a post to prove it. He will out wrestle daley but i think he will knock him out in this fight.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> Man i have been on the tyron woodley bandwagon before anybody here. I got a post to prove it. He will out wrestle daley but i think he will knock him out in this fight.


Standing? I don't know about that.

I wouldn't be surprised if he got a G&P TKO, though.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

His wrestling is nowhere near the level of Koscheck it isn't a good matchup for Daley but it isn't as bad as people are making it out to be.


----------



## pgebhard25 (Dec 31, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> Man i have been on the tyron woodley bandwagon before anybody here. I got a post to prove it. He will out wrestle daley but i think he will knock him out in this fight.


I've been jocking him since early 2009. 
http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...ect-ben-askren-wins-mma-debut.html#post809435

I think his style is bad for Daley. I assume Daley will be working TDD until the fight.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

pgebhard25 said:


> I've been jocking him since early 2009.
> http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...ect-ben-askren-wins-mma-debut.html#post809435
> 
> I think his style is bad for Daley. I assume Daley will be working TDD until the fight.


lol man i was jocking him before that..u liked him as a propect. I came all out and flat out said he would beat gsp. 7 months later people started to know the name.
http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/63377-found-someone-who-could-possibly-beat-gsp-6.html


----------

